# close transformer



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure where this thread belongs, so please move it to a more appropriate spot.

This was a house I did a few months back.  We still haven't been back to final yet, but it should be re-done to underground by the time we get back.





















The transformer is about 8' from the 3rd floor window. The 7.2 Kv primary is about 3' - yes I said 3 FEET from the windows on the side of the house. Please forgive me for not measuring! POCO has already planned to redo this to underground ($25,000) and 2 of the other houses on this transformer.

Just thought you all would like an eye-opener.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

WHOA! Close is the polite term. I can think of a few expletives to put before the word "close" in this case.


Is that the Chesapeake in the background?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you say EMF......


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Is that the Chesapeake in the background?


 
Yes. You can see the Bay Bridge easilly from this window.... except for the transformer blocking the view!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Free fluorescent lighting!!! :THUMBSUP:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Free fluorescent lighting!!! :THUMBSUP:


Someone else suggested to stick a flouresent tube out the window to see if it would light up. My answer was, and remains, this: C'mon down and feel free to do it, I'm not sticking anything out those windows!:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't think you'll get hurt doing it. I believe the magnetic field coming off the distribution line is enough to ingnite the mercury vapor contained within' the fluorescent tube. I was also taught that doing this on a damp, muggy summer night would get the best results. I've never actually tried this, but I did learn about it in school.


----------



## high leg (Feb 2, 2008)

hey its a linemans clothes line


JohnJ0906 said:


> I'm not exactly sure where this thread belongs, so please move it to a more appropriate spot.
> 
> This was a house I did a few months back.  We still haven't been back to final yet, but it should be re-done to underground by the time we get back.
> 
> ...


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

i wonder how the guys doing the sidding will feel about that.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

As an update, I know that this was moved to underground. However, I haven't seen it myself - I didn't do the final.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Free fluorescent lighting!!! :THUMBSUP:


We used to do it under NJT's 25 and 13k catenary lines :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Celtic said:


> We used to do it under NJT's 25 and 13k catenary lines :thumbsup:


Ever see a pidgeon blow up on one of those things? Being something like 400hz, the explosive force is spectacular.

Working in the Manhattan entrance to the Amtrack tunnels to NJ, the birds would land between the catenary and a steel crossover gantry - it was like a gigantic bug zapper. All you see is a flash of light, by the time you hear the explosion, all that's left to see are some flaming feathers drifting onto the railbed.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was working at DePaul U and my boss told me about a squirrel that had chewed through a service feed. He's standing about ten feet away from the pipe running up the pole to the transformer when BOOM! He says he sees the squirrel in a smoking arc like it was shot out of a grenade launcher. Thing is, occasionally he will see (as I have) a squirrel with a bald half tail and a ghastly limp. Same one? We like to think so.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Ever see a pidgeon blow up on one of those things? Being something like 400hz, the explosive force is spectacular.


Plenty of times.
The "worst" was probably one out at Summit station...there is a pedestrian bridge over the rails...with the cat. just under that bridge work....a pigeon got himself blown up, but didn't die ~ he was laying on the ties for a bit with his head bobbing like a chicken as commuters were all aghast.....I thought for sure they would have thanked me for whacking that pigeon with a shovel to put it out of THEIR misery.



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Working in the Manhattan entrance to the Amtrack tunnels to NJ, ....


A few years back I worked a job on this side of that tunnel....seems they needed some really big ceiling fans to clear the tunnel if there were to be an "incident". We wound up building a complete sub-station. Nioce!


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

goose134 said:


> I was working at DePaul U and my boss told me about a squirrel that had chewed through a service feed. He's standing about ten feet away from the pipe running up the pole to the transformer when BOOM! He says he sees the squirrel in a smoking arc like it was shot out of a grenade launcher. Thing is, occasionally he will see (as I have) a squirrel with a bald half tail and a ghastly limp. Same one? We like to think so.


 And having a real bad day, the squirrel that is.


----------

